# Oldest Cockapoo



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Whom has the oldest one on here?

Is it Mandym at 7 yrs?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure but think I may have the youngest at minus three weeks :laugh:

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. we are talking cockapoos and not the age of the owners  ... 

No not me with the oldest poo  ... 11 months and 4 months ....


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> ha ha ha .. we are talking cockapoos and not the age of the owners  ...
> 
> No not me with the oldest poo  ... 11 months and 4 months ....


JoJo, are you saying I'm immature? I'm highly offended... hee hee!

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi said:


> JoJo, are you saying I'm immature? I'm highly offended... hee hee!
> 
> Turi x


No she would never say that!!! just means you are very youthful


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha ... young Turi ... like we would all like to be


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Aw, thank you! 

Turi x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

are you talking UK or USA as in the US i think we had a member who has a cockapoo aged 14


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> are you talking UK or USA as in the US i think we had a member who has a cockapoo aged 14


 Wow really!!

No just interested to see who had the oldest on here regardless of where they live.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

My friend had a cockapoo years ago before cockapoo were invented, hers was what you would call a mitake. Her cockapoo lived till he was 21!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

deb said:


> My friend had a cockapoo years ago before cockapoo were invented, hers was what you would call a mitake. Her cockapoo lived till he was 21!!!


Wow!!! Has she had anymore?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

21! That is fantastic. Does anyone know the average age that cockapoos live to? I have heard a mixed answer from 12 all the way to 16. I wish they could live as long as humans!  Couldn't imagine a life without my poo!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, I am so old that I am afraid my cockapoo is going to have to live without ME, lol. (I may qualify as the oldest member, if not with the oldest cockapoo.)


----------

